
HOWTO network without becoming a disingenuous weasel - byrneseyeview
http://www.43folders.com/2006/10/16/how-to-network
======
edw519
If you think networking is something you have to do instead of something you
want to do, maybe you should be doing something else entirely.

~~~
tuukkah
Some people are cool, but the question for the ingenuous is whether you
sometimes have to network with people you can't like.

